# mice have the sniffles/cough/flu?



## Iamandrewaswell (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi folks, my mice have been coughing, sneezing, eye/ears itching, and obviously fast breathing. I feed them peanut butter mixed with all sorts of grains and seeds, different types of flour all mixed together, with whole grain breads toasted to keep teeth sharp, also apples, they love apples. They are on pine shavings and have a lot of clean turkey/chicken feathers to chew on and make nests with. They get changed everything once a week. There are two cages, 4 mice each, large guinea-pig cages with the wire part covered in hardware cloth so nothing can get in or out. they have numerous wheels and ladders to run about on and access to food and water all the time.

I have seen this before and it is usually lethal. They stop breeding, stop wanting to live, and then die. I do not want to lose any more mice. I have put vit. c in the water, (small amounts) but no avail. What is this malady and how do I get rid of it?

Thank-you all and best wishes

Andrew


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It will most likely be a respiratory infection, it would need antibiotics to treat. Will be contagious and may leave scaring so even if they get over it they may still make noise. A good disinfect will help prevent infection while treatment is being done.

Personally I wouldn't feed peanutbutter as part of the diet it's very fattening.


----------



## Iamandrewaswell (Jan 4, 2014)

So please, what is the recommended antibiotic for this and what dose/time-frame are we talking about? 
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to chip in that unless you're using "Kiln Dried Pine" it is probably a sensitivity to the wood shavings. The oils found in pine and cedar do damage to mouse lungs.

Good luck getting the RI's cleared up!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends on where you live, normally it's baytril that's used for small animals. If your in the UK you can only get if from your vet as its a prescription, if USA I think you can buy it yourself.
Dose will depend on your size of mouse, last time I had some for my mice I think it was baytril 2.5 oral liquid, 0.5ml in a 75ml water bottle, changed daily. But it's best to seek dosages from a qualified vet


----------



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

In the United States, it's a bit tricky because regulations often vary from one state to the next, or even one city to the next. In Washington State, you can't get Baytril without a prescription, though some local animal breeders will coordinate with each other, especially if one has a larger operation that requires getting it in bulk.

I can't speak for any other area in the US, though.


----------

